# Solved: How to set up your PC to view cctv camera images?



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I've just installed a surveillance camera. I want to be able to record and then see what's going on outside my house through my computer and if necessary, make a cd or dvd. I am able to see what 's happening on a TV monitor, but I can't record any of the images. I really don't want to have my pc running all the time either. What would I need to do? Thanks.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Sounds like you need a CCTV DVR that can be accessed by a computer. They come with support for different numbers of camera inputs and recording time. Here is a link to one of many possible sources:

http://www.security-camera-warehouse.com/dvr/


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

OK...Thanks.


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

I did buy a Night Owl DVR and it had exactly the features I wanted...I can monitor, record and playback on my pc!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Glad to hear you found a suitable model and thank-you for marking the topic as solved.


----------

